# Rearing bits?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had never heard of it so I googled it and this was the first thing that came up 
Rearing Bit


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> I had never heard of it so I googled it and this was the first thing that came up
> Rearing Bit


Thank you. Can't believe my friend wants to do that to her horse. 
Makes me so angry.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

A rearing bit is a very very useful device. Just like any other bit, if in harsh hands it can do damage.

Don't get mad, and don't just believe the first answer you hear.....

I worked with racehorses for many years with TB racehorses, and we routinely used rearing bits on the horses as they tended to be flighty and rear etc etc.....it saved us a lot of horses getting away from handlers and getting hurt. I think if you've ever worked with horses of that kind, or with studs you'd appreciate the usefulness of a rearing bit.

My answer is from experience. When one of these bits is adjusted properly and used in conjunction with being snapped onto the halter it is very effective in getting a disrespectful or flighty horse back in hand. Most people who have issue with these bits don't snap the lead through the bit ring and the halter ring together......then you just have a jaw breaker.......idiots do that.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I've seen horses that rear change their attitude with ground work, lunging for respect, sending exercises, backing exercises.....sometimes it's just a respect problem with them.....


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> A rearing bit is a very very useful device. Just like any other bit, if in harsh hands it can do damage.
> 
> Don't get mad, and don't just believe the first answer you hear.....
> 
> ...


The problem is my friend leaves her horse untouched for 3 weeks and when she plays up she cries and uses the first piece of equipment she can find I'm big on not using things like that I'd rather work with my horse even if it's the longer way then take a short cut. I'm a lot more confident then her too so I see things differently to her. I no if an expirenced rider uses that bit it wouldn't be a problem but she isn't experienced.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thunderspark said:


> I've seen horses that rear change their attitude with ground work, lunging for respect, sending exercises, backing exercises.....sometimes it's just a respect problem with them.....


It is a respect problem, she can't handle her horse on the ground properly I don't get why she thinks her horse will be any better when she's riding if she can't lead her with out her horse playing up.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

No bit can prevent rearing. IMO the harsher the bit the more likely a horse is to rear.

Bits do not train horses, people train horses. 

For some reason people don't get that. I wouldn't use that on a horse if it were me, I would be looking for the symptoms of why the horse rears before I would do any of that stuff. Is your friend sure the horse isn't in pain, etc.?


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> No bit can prevent rearing. IMO the harsher the bit the more likely a horse is to rear.
> 
> Bits do not train horses, people train horses.
> 
> For some reason people don't get that. I wouldn't use that on a horse if it were me, I would be looking for the symptoms of why the horse rears before I would do any of that stuff. Is your friend sure the horse isn't in pain, etc.?


She's had her back checked and gear fitted and was all good, I think it's the fact her horse was testing her abit after she was left out for 3 weeks and when her horse has played up my friend started crying and refuses to get on her, I guess her horse thinks she's more powerful and then my friend and I guess it sort of disappointing I'd love to work with that horse for a bit of a 
project. But I can't :/ I feel bad saying this but it's not the only horse she's let boss her around she's then sold them on to competent riders and there all doing fantastic.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> like I said that was just the first thing that came up with I googled rearing bit. Either way, it sounds like this girl wants this bit to ride her mare in and everything I've read(which isn't very much honestly) says this bit is for leading not riding. It also sounds like this girl doesn't know enough about what she is doing to even use this bit for leading. I'm sure it's not a horrible thing to use if you know how to use it, but I'm guessing most people do not.


Yeah not a bit for riding! That's a stupid thing to do!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the Chifney bit, 
As said, it is not for riding but for leading a difficult horse.

A horse rears for many reasons. One can be to frighten the rider, to evade work, fear, bad hands or pain.

I have never known this bit to stop a horse rearing. 
one of the worse accidents I witnessed was when some idiot of a girl had a Chifney in her horses mouth and attached a martingale to the lead ring. The horse reared, felt the pressure on the lower jaw and fought against it going over on top of the rider.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

She wants to use the rearing bit for riding, I think it would cause her more problems then good.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> This is the Chifney bit,
> As said, it is not for riding but for leading a difficult horse.
> 
> A horse rears for many reasons. One can be to frighten the rider, to evade work, fear, bad hands or pain.
> ...


That is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard someone do! What on earth!!


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> This is the Chifney bit,
> As said, it is not for riding but for leading a difficult horse.
> 
> A horse rears for many reasons. One can be to frighten the rider, to evade work, fear, bad hands or pain.
> ...



How does it even work?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> No bit can prevent rearing. IMO the harsher the bit the more likely a horse is to rear.
> 
> *Bits do not train horses, people train horses. *
> 
> For some reason people don't get that. I wouldn't use that on a horse if it were me, I would be looking for the symptoms of why the horse rears before I would do any of that stuff. Is your friend sure the horse isn't in pain, etc.?


If only we had a "bowing down" or "all hail" smiley to use here....


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

:clap:


themacpack said:


> If only we had a "bowing down" or "all hail" smiley to use here....


we have :clap:

:happydance:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Tayla101 said:


> How does it even work?


By the design you can see that it is not a bit for riding in.
The two side rings are fixed to the cheek pieces and a lead rope is attached to the back ring. 

Te action is that when the horse rears you put pressure on the lower jaw and the tongue. The tongue will get more pressure the harder the lead is pulled because of the shape of the mouth piece.

I hate the bits with a passion because I have seen them misused so many times and have experienced the damage that can be done with them.
Also, in my experience, if a horse rears and you exert pressure on the head then they will lean against that pressure and go higher.
On more than one occasion with stroppy colts that think it is fun to rear, I have pulled on them so they do go higher and then, when at the apex of their rear I have relaxed the rope thus making them fall over (always in a deep litter barn) it often frightens them out of standing up again.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is simply attached to a flat leather halter with snaps. The lead-shank goes through the bottom ring of the halter and the bottom ring of the bit. They are very commonly used in the racing industry where the horses are so fed up to such a 'high' and goofy state that it is not just a matter of 'manners'. The last thing you want to do with the young horses that these are usually used on is longe them in circles when they are only high as a kite. People feed them up to be crazy and then cuss them because they are.

I used to get in some of these long yearlings that came from the big TB sales. I had to 'let them down' just like a horse coming off of the race track before I could start them under saddle. Until they started to come down, you could not handle them at all with out a Chifney bit or a chain shank. They would come out of a stall and their feet barely touched the ground. They were snorting fire like dragons. Once they came down a little, they trained just like any other horse, but not before.

The Chifney bit I had (and the others that I had seen) were thicker than this one and were straight across on the straight side and did not have the bow in it that pushes down on the tongue. I do not like the design of the one shown.

I cannot even imagine trying to ride in one. That is certainly not what they are designed for.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Tayla101 said:


> My friend recently told me that she's buying a rearing bit for her standie mare who has started rearing I've seen this mare and although she is far from being bombproof at times she isn't a bad horse, she just isn't the sort of horse you can leave untouched for 3 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, my point is how does a bit prevent rearing? Is this bit just a gimmick?
> 
> Thank you


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Equipment like that doesn't do anything but put a bandaid on a gaping wound. Rearing is a refusal to move forward. My suggestion is check the saddle and bit to make sure it isn't creating pain in the back or mouth. If a horse cannot avoid bit pain, it's only option is to go up. 

Begin with longe work and get the horse moving forward, forward, forward. Change up the routine and let it use its mind. Several serpentines with circles and change of direction keep the horse's mind active. 

Finally, if this had now become learned behavior you're going to require professional help. If a situation like this continues, the horse is ruined and becomes a danger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

66Domino said:


> Equipment like that doesn't do anything but put a bandaid on a gaping wound. Rearing is a refusal to move forward. My suggestion is check the saddle and bit to make sure it isn't creating pain in the back or mouth. If a horse cannot avoid bit pain, it's only option is to go up.
> 
> Begin with longe work and get the horse moving forward, forward, forward. Change up the routine and let it use its mind. Several serpentines with circles and change of direction keep the horse's mind active.
> 
> ...


After reading the entire post, perhaps it's your friend and not the horse. If she is only riding once a month, chances are she hasn't developed any sensitivity in her hands or leg strength. Perhaps best solution is to sell the horse and get something more akin to a draft cross. Very pretty and very tractable. Wanting to 'play' at being a horsewoman usually end badly - especially for the horse. Maybe you can get her interested in motorcycles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've used a chifney on a few horses that were dangerous to lead because they'd been allowed to get into the bad habit of rearing to avoid compliance. I found they worked really well and stopped the problem dead in its tracks.
They are *not* for riding in under any circumstances
Yes they are a 'band aid' but sometimes needs must and rather a band aid than a horse standing on its back legs over the top of you.
The idea shouldnt be that you use it as a permanent thing but as part of re-educating, gaining respect and control and breaking the rearing cycle programme.
Yes it will give the horse some pain when it tries to fight it but not as much pain as the horse will give you if it lands on you


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Cherie said:


> It is simply attached to a flat leather halter with snaps. The lead-shank goes through the bottom ring of the halter and the bottom ring of the bit. They are very commonly used in the racing industry where the horses are so fed up to such a 'high' and goofy state that it is not just a matter of 'manners'. The last thing you want to do with the young horses that these are usually used on is longe them in circles when they are only high as a kite. People feed them up to be crazy and then cuss them because they are.
> 
> I used to get in some of these long yearlings that came from the big TB sales. I had to 'let them down' just like a horse coming off of the race track before I could start them under saddle. Until they started to come down, you could not handle them at all with out a Chifney bit or a chain shank. They would come out of a stall and their feet barely touched the ground. They were snorting fire like dragons. Once they came down a little, they trained just like any other horse, but not before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining that Cherie. We used them a lot at the track, and yes the horses were beyond unmannered, they were high. We always snapped the bottom ring through the lead snap and the halter.....never ever did anyone snap the lead solely onto the bottom ring of that bit....that's a disaster waiting to happen, a broken jaw for sure. When using one of these bits, a lot of people think they are pulled on or down on, experienced people will bump the horse with it - you pull down on one of these bits and you're asking for trouble.

To be very honest, using one of these bits to manage an unruly TB 2 year old is better than having it run off or hurt someone. In saying this, a lot of people condemn the use of these bits and preach groundwork.....if you've ever worked in the intensive TB racing industry you would understand that this is just not feasible, staff donot have all day to fix a horse that gets hyper.....because most of them are that way. It's the nature of the industry.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> Thanks for explaining that Cherie. We used them a lot at the track, and yes the horses were beyond unmannered, they were high. We always snapped the bottom ring through the lead snap and the halter.....never ever did anyone snap the lead solely onto the bottom ring of that bit....that's a disaster waiting to happen, a broken jaw for sure. When using one of these bits, a lot of people think they are pulled on or down on, experienced people will bump the horse with it - you pull down on one of these bits and you're asking for trouble.
> 
> To be very honest, using one of these bits to manage an unruly TB 2 year old is better than having it run off or hurt someone. In saying this, a lot of people condemn the use of these bits and preach groundwork.....if you've ever worked in the intensive TB racing industry you would understand that this is just not feasible, staff donot have all day to fix a horse that gets hyper.....because most of them are that way. It's the nature of the industry.


I understand what you're saying and have rescued several track thoroughbreds, yep - I've seen what happens. Had a friend that was a race trainer. Problem I see is this person appears inexperienced. That said, it appears using this type if equipment is a disaster in the making. She appears to need a reality check more than a stronger bit. Time and again I've seen people not handle horses and then expect them to behave like a dog. When our foal was still wet from the womb, we touched it all over, slipped a halter on it and tapped its feet. Every day someone worked with that baby. We now have yearling that lead, stand quietly for the vet and farrier and will one day make great saddle horses. It's always easier to fix something in the beginning. Giving an inexperienced horse person that kind of bit (she thought she could ride in it) is like asking your buddy to give you a root canal because they've been to the dentist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The horse the OP's friend has is absolutely not suitable for an inexperienced owner/rider - I've seen so many wonderful horses and ponies over the years that wouldnt dream of taking advantage under any circumstances and thats what this person needs - unfortunately some people who own horses like this actually believe its the way they handle them that makes them so good and easy when in fact its just down to temperament and they do tend to 'preach' a bit. Then they find themselves with a real attitude horse and it all falls apart really fast
Its not a question of horses 'thinking' they are bigger and stronger - they ARE bigger and stronger and the secret is to not allow them to discover that or sometimes to come up with a way of overcoming it.
Those of us here who have said we've used things like chifney bits aren't novice owners - though we all started out that way of course - its not something I would suggest a nervous person gets involved with. Even if she sent the horse to a trainer to sort it out I've frequently seen horses like this revert back really fast once they figure out they are back with someone less capable


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

i see it as the horse having a problem with my friend, she is extremely nervous around horses and because she is so nervous when her horse plays up she cries and hops off the horse letting the horse get away with it, she cant follow through with disciplining her horse, i dont mean to sound like a bad friend but it sort of annoys me because this horse was a really nice horse to me she's ruined her horse what is really annoying me even more is that they have now created a problem horse and are now trying to sell her on, to me its such a big problem i'd only sell her to a horse trainer or someone with alot of experience but i doubt that happening.
its only matter of time until the horse or rider gets injured, i just dont get how she can do this, i only hope this horse goes to an experienced home so no one gets hurt.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

66Domino said:


> After reading the entire post, perhaps it's your friend and not the horse. If she is only riding once a month, chances are she hasn't developed any sensitivity in her hands or leg strength. Perhaps best solution is to sell the horse and get something more akin to a draft cross. Very pretty and very tractable. Wanting to 'play' at being a horsewoman usually end badly - especially for the horse. Maybe you can get her interested in motorcycles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i think she is better off getting lessons with a really good trainer i dont think she's capable of owning a horse at this point i time.

i think motorcycles would be to fast for her...i think ice skating is more her forte. :lol:
did i even spell that right? hahahaha


----------



## jmdnarri (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd say either your friend needs a very mellow horse, or some good horsemanship lessons. If your schedule only allows you to work with your horse once every few weeks, the smart thing would be to get a horse that is suitable for her.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

jmdnarri said:


> I'd say either your friend needs a very mellow horse, or some good horsemanship lessons. If your schedule only allows you to work with your horse once every few weeks, the smart thing would be to get a horse that is suitable for her.


she really only rides 3 to 4 times a month i think it might be a good idea for her to have riding lessons and maybe she could take her lesson horse to PC when we have a rally. if she was aloud.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Like other people have said, I think this horse's issue is respect.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the horse just has a rider problems. 
I don't think the rider has a horse problems. 
The horse would probably be just fine with a competent and confident rider.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

should i try and say something to my friend?

and if so how?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Tayla101 said:


> should i try and say something to my friend?
> 
> and if so how?


Tell her upfront that attempting to ride in a rearing bit is the most brainless thing she could do and that she will only hurt herself and for sure hurt her horse. I wouldn't be surprised if the horse came over on her. Rearing bits are for use on the ground, by someone who knows how and when to use it. 

I wouldn't beat around the bush with someone like this. Her own safety and the safety of her horse are at risk. If I was present when someone attempted to do something like this I would feel a responsibility to stop them or at least warn them of the dangers.......but I'd most likely drag them off the horse by the back of the neck! 

If she ignores you and goes on her merry way atleast you can be comforted by knowing that you tried. How do you think her parents would feel about this? Is there a trainer around at any time?


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

My first thought would be to do it exactly as Muppet suggests. But you know your friend best, so you'll have to figure out how to approach it with her. I would certainly tell an adult as well, especially if she doesn't listen to you.

Do you two have a mentor or instructor that could explain the problem to her as well, so you're not just like "Some people on the Internet told me it's a bad idea?"

Then again, I guess you can just outline the reasons why it's a bad idea, and hopefully she'll understand that it is a bad idea.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lordy... If THAT is her solution (and I don't even use chains on my stallions during breeding season.. or ANY season, for that matter), perhaps she should send the horse for training to somoene who knows what they are doing, while sending herself to someone who can train HER to know what she is doing.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

I decided to more research on rearing bits for everyone, I found the following links.

I found this link quite interesting the author states why his against rearing bits.

The Rediculous inventions that is the  Anti Rearing BIt

this link is about proven ways to stop rearing, its well worth the read.

Proven Ways to Stop Your Horse From Rearing | Polylast Comfort and Safety Flooring

these links are photos of rearing bits.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3130/2736951919_61b8d05aa1.jpg

http://www.swtafe.vic.edu.au/toolbo...10_simple_restr/1_act_quiz/1038_rearinbit.jpg

http://i16.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/58/87/d88f_35.JPG

From the above photos you can clearly see its not a a bit for riding so i have no idea whats going on in my friends head thinking she can use it for riding it probably wouldnt even make it through gear check at PC.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Did you tell her yet?


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Did you tell her yet?


Not yet i havent caught up with her and i want to talk to her about it in person


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's been awhile but I thought i might update everyone.

my friend has recently started advertising her horse for sale because the horse attacked her old mare thankfully no horse was badly injured just acouple of nasty marks left on the poor old mare.

she now has a new horse who is a tb gelding who is lovely and is having no problems with him.

after i spoke to her about rearing bits she decided not to buy one.

I'm considering asking my parents if I could take on my friends mare as a project horse. possibly on a lease. what do you guys think?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tayla101 said:


> It's been awhile but I thought i might update everyone.
> 
> my friend has recently started advertising her horse for sale because the horse attacked her old mare thankfully no horse was badly injured just acouple of nasty marks left on the poor old mare.
> 
> ...



I think it would be a good idea. Even though I hate hate hate people who get new horses to avoid a simple fix (or the horses that are doing natural things and fighting with other horses) :evil:

I'm just thinking of how I used to be very, very hard on my hands with my horse he would end up rearing and i would get very rough on my hands. The first day I tried a different approach when he reared, and loosened the reins and pushed him forward, all our problems are solved.


----------

